# Launch Control Enable



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey 
I have a 2010 Jetta Wolfburg 2.0T 6speed DSG, 

I was wondering if there was a way to enable or add launch control to the car?

Since there are models already out there with the same engine and transmission that already have it enabled. 

Thanks


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

It should be (already) from the factory. If not, dealer should do it for free.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

called dealership setup apt. to bring in car, to see if i can get launch control. 

setup an apt. 


or waste of time?


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

LC is NOT available on my 2008 WE. Wish I could get it. Good luck.


----------



## GAudiTech (May 22, 2010)

Launch control should already be activated for it. Engine must be warm, ESP switched off, selector in position s and foot brake held on. throttle pressed down and should sit at approx 2800-3200rpm then release brake.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a 2010, Jetta Worlfsburg, 2.0T and w/out paddle shifters. 

Any none of that works. it goes to about 1500 rpm than makes a strange bogging noise and drops to 900rpm


----------



## GAudiTech (May 22, 2010)

It must be a coding issue then. dealer should sort it out.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

anyone know anything about is? 

Wondering if i should go to the dealership or apt later this week or waste of time.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

cmosentine said:


> LC is NOT available on my 2008 WE. Wish I could get it. Good luck.


 How did you find that out?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

IIRC, launch control was VW only enabled launch control on the GTI/GLI. All other 2.0T DSG models don't have it and it can't be enabled.


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

Two different stealers told me the same thing. I am not sure I believe them, but neither would "enable" LC.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

If you don't have Launch Control in your DSG, you should be able to manually dump the clutch via the undocumented process: 

1 - Turn of ESP 
2 - Put on hand brake if you are on an incline 
3 - Shift into Neutral 
4 - Put your foot on the brake 
5 - Put shifter between N and D 
6 - Release brakes to see if you get the flashing D, repeat step 3-6 until you see the flashing D 
7 - Shift into D, M or S 
8 - Step on accelerator until the desired launch RPM is reached 
9 - Release handbrakes (if you had it engaged) 
10 - Tap on brake (to engage the clutch) and at the same time, floor the accelerator.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

LWNY said:


> If you don't have Launch Control in your DSG, you should be able to manually dump the clutch via the undocumented process:
> 
> 1 - Turn of ESP
> 2 - Put on hand brake if you are on an incline
> ...


 

What does manually dumping the clutch do? 
Does it teach the computer to do something like launch control or something?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

siren001 said:


> What does manually dumping the clutch do?
> Does it teach the computer to do something like launch control or something?


 Dumping the clutch is what one does with a stuck shift when one wants to launch the car. It is effectively what Launch Control does. 

The "manually dump the clutch" method described how to get the car to be in a state where the clutch pack would be disengaged while allowing you to rev the engine to your desired RPM, that is, until you tap the brake on the last step, in which case the car, realizing it is in D/S/1st gear, would engage the clutch.


----------



## defchino (Jul 26, 2010)

I tried launch control tonight on my mk6 GTI and it seemed to work (RPMs held around 3k until i let off the brake and then off i went). However, I got heaps of wheel-spin off the line. My impression was that launch control should modulate the throttle/brakes to maintain traction. 

I know I should never ask this question on the Internet, but, am I wrong?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

defchino said:


> I tried launch control tonight on my mk6 GTI and it seemed to work (RPMs held around 3k until i let off the brake and then off i went). However, I got heaps of wheel-spin off the line. My impression was that launch control should modulate the throttle/brakes to maintain traction.
> 
> I know I should never ask this question on the Internet, but, am I wrong?


You modulate the wheelspin with your right foot after it takes off. If you don't want wheelspin, then get a quattro.


----------



## defchino (Jul 26, 2010)

Then I guess the name 'launch control' is a bit misleading. To me l/c should modulate the throttle on its own - at least that's my understanding.

This VW implementation is much simpler in that it just dumps the clutch and leaves the rest up to you.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

no launch control on 2010 2.O wolfsburg, unless someone has found a trick to enable it.


----------



## waynemwyatt (Oct 1, 2006)

DSG software (like GIAC's or HPA's) should enable launch control on your jetta.


----------



## shockmin (Jan 19, 2012)

*Lauch Control Wolfburg Jetta*

I'm not sure if this would be considered launch control but the following worked. I pulled up emergency brake, took off esc, hit the gas to 2,500 rpm and released emergency brake and off I went. The traditional method doesn't work in my Jetta. Is this the same as LC? The one problem I encountered is it revved to 8 to 9,000 rpm's really quick. I hope I didn't damage anything...


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

got a 2010 VW CC sport....anyway to enable Launch Control via vagcom? or do I have to get it tuned to get that?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

teknodogg said:


> got a 2010 VW CC sport....anyway to enable Launch Control via vagcom? or do I have to get it tuned to get that?


Tuned


----------

